# Razer Kraken MIC stopped working ? *resolved*



## jboydgolfer (Dec 26, 2017)

Hello,

My nephew has a Razer Kraken Pro that suddenly stopped working the other day. I tried it on my PC , and i confirmed for whatever reason it wouldnt work, so i initiated an RMA and was approved. Today, He told me that the Mic works in XboxOne?! which leads me to believe that some M$ crapdate broke the Mic's functionality. It is defintely not broken physically, and now that i know it works in Xboxone, I realized that I too have win10, and that might likely be the reason it wouldnt work on My PC either. Anyone have any idea what might be the cause/culprit? Or what resolution i can attempt to resolve this crap (im aware of rolling back updates, im looking for a different option hopefully).

Win10 Pro
Razer Kraken Pro
worked 1 day, the next it didnt (im guessing due to updates)
 Just to be clear the headset itself works fine only the microphones functionality is not working in the windows 10 environment 

any help would be appreciated.
Regard's


----------



## Norton (Dec 26, 2017)

iirc, reloading the audio driver fixes this..  Windows 10 breaking the Realtek installation or something like that


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 26, 2017)

Norton said:


> iirc, reloading the audio driver fixes this..  Windows 10 breaking the Realtek installation or something like that



so just a reinstall like first use?  the Realtek mobo drivers?


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 26, 2017)

I may have stopped using Windows 10 but, my wife hasn't. The #1 most common problem I have to fix for her is reinstalling audio drivers because an update screwed around with them.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 26, 2017)

i actually never had installed the MoBo's realtek drivers, but i did, and I had no luck  still no audio picked up from the Mic.....SOOOO frustrating


----------



## Kursah (Dec 26, 2017)

Do you have the FP hooked up? 

Have you tried both front and rear mic inputs?

Did you set whichever mic input as the default recording device for the OS?

I don't usually have audio issues with Windows 10 anymore, and the last mic to go out was the headset's fault in my experience. Though we didn't have an Xbox One to test with, but a Win 10 and Win 7 PC.

I do wonder if it is driver or config-related. Turn off any post processing that it may have, I always try to set around the 44.1 or 48Khz recording input where possible, etc. Do you have another analog mic or even USB mic to test with to make sure there's not another issue present? I do believe I'm all USB mics in my house now between the kids and I, and really been pretty much problem free unless they damage the damn mic or USB port lol.

Sorry you're dealing with this issue today. Maybe share some screens of your recording device screen, and your mic device settings/properties?


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 26, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> i actually never had installed the MoBo's realtek drivers, but i did, and I had no luck  still no audio picked up from the Mic.....SOOOO frustrating


Have you ever used a combined stereo + mic jack on your machine in the past? It sounds like that is what this headset has and some sound devices may not support it. It also requires the driver to detect the type of jack that was plugged in and to handle it appropriately.

You said that it works with the XBox? Well, the XBox uses that kind of jack so, it's entirely possible that your machine doesn't support this. If you have a mobile device, try it on that because most of them support the mixed stereo + mic jack.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 26, 2017)

@Kursah @Aquinus
i hope this answers the posted questions.

these headsets have no drivers to install
the headset worked fine for months (since july) then No mic
i have tested front & back jacks, to no avail
it has a cord that splits the cable into a mic & Speaker plug, which has always worked fine, until this issue began
i tried it on my PC (Win10), my daughters (win7) & my nephews (win10) but it Does work on Xbonxone 
I dont know what "FP" is, sorry im sure its obvious, but it escapes me
it is default device

i have NOT tried changing the Frequency @ which it runs, i will try that asap (didnt work)


----------



## silentbogo (Dec 26, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> i tried it on my PC (Win10), my daughters (win7) & my nephews (win10) but it Does work on Xbonxone


If I understand it correctly (from my awesome google-fu), you are using a Y-splitter to connect it to your PC, but you do connect it directly to a combo-jack on your XBox controller.
So, the culprit is that Y-splitter. Just get a new one. Test your headset on a smartphone (or any other device with combo jack) too - it should also work, like on XBO.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 26, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> @Kursah @Aquinus
> i hope this answers the posted questions.
> 
> these headsets have no drivers to install
> ...



FP = Front Panel

No worries! Ya being analog units there is no driver to install for it, only for the audio device. Unless I'm mistaken and these are USB for some reason (sounds like they're not). 

So it seems the other thing it could be, and maybe Razor could send you one of (if you wanna wait that long) is a new splitter cable to separate output and input audio streams.

According to this CTIA plugs (mixing mic and headphone channels in a specific order) is what XBox One is compatible with, so I'm assuming you're not using the splitter in this case. 

https://support.xbox.com/en-US/xbox-one/accessories/connect-compatible-headset

You also mention this in your response to us: 





> it has a cord that splits the cable into a mic & Speaker plug, which has always worked fine, until this issue began



So if that is the case, sounds like you should test a new/different CTIA splitter.

Or maybe order something from Amazon Prime: 

https://www.amazon.com/Conshine-Hea...&qid=1514318205&sr=8-3&keywords=ctia+splitter
https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=ctia+splitter

Might be a $5 fix.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 26, 2017)

It turns out that @silentbogo was correct (although i had resolved it b4 reading his post  )

I know I tried it that way but it wouldn't register before, maybe I had to mute on or something ,I don't know. i tried Everything i could think of , and then it occurred to me that i should direct connect it, and viola! it worked. ill have to get Razer to send me a new one, hopefully they dont make me jump through hoops, otherwise ill just buy one.

thank you all for Your help.
*
it was the "Y" connector for anyone looking into this in the future who is experiencing the same Crappy problem *


----------

